# 260gr Harvester Scorpion PT Gold Day



## FrontierGander (Feb 26, 2012)

A pretty nice day with some wind gusts now and then and so I had to wait at times for the wind to calm down before I pulled the trigger.

First started off with 100gr Blackhorn209, CCI 209 Magnum primers, MMP HPH-24 Sabots, 260gr Harvester Scorpion PT Gold bullets @ 160 yards. Accuracy was horrible!

 I went home and dumped my remaining 100gr charges back into the powder bowel and reloaded the tubes with 110gr Blackhorn209, Went back out and took 3 more shots and just was smiling ear to ear. Under 7/8" @ 160 yards!

Its quite a  thumping load. Either that or I am just not used to shooting off that bag rest LOL.






Should be pretty obvious which groups were with 100 and 110gr! She shoots a good deal to the right, but it was sighted in for the Powerbelt Aerolite so I felt lucky that it was as close as it is.





Recovered primers.


----------



## GregN (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised just a 10 grain difference had such a large effect on accuracy.  Ever shoot those scorpions with black crushed rib sabots?  My accura loves them.


----------



## FrontierGander (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah but i have to push it with 120gr to get the same accuracy. That 120gr load is a mule!


----------

